# Fl people



## beachbabe18509

So I think we may be the least interactive group of froggers, and it's sad seeing how we seem to be growing fairly quickly....

I am going to try and make it down to tropiflora one of the next few weekends and was hoping to see if anyone else wanted to join me...

Also may be going to the tampa show on the 7th, depend on if my boss has to be gone or not that day...

But basically I think we need to have a fl frogger get together.. so we can all meet each other...!


----------



## Lilypad87

I agree with you, i used to know a few people in lakeland and orlando that had pdfs, but recently its has been extremely hard to find a person w/in driving distance that sells frogs, i'd prefer to avoid the shipping method. It kind of looks like im going to have to wait until the reptile show in march to get some frogs


----------



## iljjlm

Tropiflora is having thier Spring Festival April 3rd through the 5th.

I usually wait till the Daytona show to pick up frogs, they have the most frog vendors under one roof (for Florida shows).

Florida is just to far stretched to get a lot of people together. It seems that there are a lot of people that would like to get together, but nobody really wants to drive 3 hours or more.
Dave


----------



## swampfoxjjr

I still think this could be a good idea. I am way down south and I think there are a few of us with PDF's down this way. I have attended a few local shows and I am sad to report they were quite lackluster in the frog department. There are, however, a few local exotic pet shops that carry PDF's almost year round.


----------



## Jerm

Hey guys, I will probably have a table this fall at the Repticon in Orlando. If you go to the Tampa, Orlando or Daytona shows you might know me from FL Chams table selling chameleons over the past few years. I will have some darts and panther chameleons at the fall show if I get my own table. I mostly sell to local pet stores and wholesalers. Marcus (SNDF) wasn't at the FIRE show last year and Im not sure if he will be there this year either but it doesn't sound like it. He is a good friend of mine and I have gotten a lot of my frogs from him. The Orlando F.I.R.E. show will be in a new location this year also. It would be great to have more dart vendors at that show. I didn't see any at the Orlando repticon in February.
I have been to Tropiflora a few times, I like the festivals that they have. I haven't been since I moved to Orlando, used to live in Tampa so it was closer. It is a long way from me now. Has anyone been to Orchid World or World of Orchids in Kissimmee? I can't remember the name. I hear that they have a few darts. I would like to check that out sometime. I am currently volunteering at the Central Florida Zoo and getting them into keeping more darts and chameleons.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I know this dang state is too long! 

I will more than likely be heading down to tropiflora for that festival i went to one back in october and it was amazing and I've been wanting to go again. I think this could be a good opportunity for everyone to meet up, yes it's a bit of a hike for some people, but I would say it's well worth the trip.. and not to far are the Selby Botanical Garden's(althoug I hear their dart exhibit is not so great) 

I likely wont be making it to the tampa show though, as it turns out I'll be working a full day more than likely unless the owner's husband comes in to cover for me.. which i hate to ask them to do...
But I'd been planning on going to pic up a few more frogs.. so we'll see...


----------



## markpulawski

I am getting in from Vegas pretty late on the 7th, was thinking of hitting the Tampa show on Sunday the 8th, anyone up for that?
Gee Amanda we had a big frog party a couple of weeks ago for all the Florida froggers, lots of reasonable Histo's and Lehmanni were available....guess we forgot to invite you... so sorry, I feel responsible.


----------



## sports_doc

We use a yahoo groups mailing list here in New England....it helps stay in touch and to sell stuff locally, but we too arent all that social 

Now I'll be in Punta Gorda in April vacation [ Arizona for Frog Day also] so if anyone wants to meet for a beer and a tour of their collection  Mark?

Shawn


----------



## markpulawski

Right down the road my man, beer steaks and the pool is right outside the frog room....the little teeny tiny frog room...
Bring me a basement!


----------



## beachbabe18509

markpulawski said:


> Gee Amanda we had a big frog party a couple of weeks ago for all the Florida froggers, lots of reasonable Histo's and Lehmanni were available....guess we forgot to invite you... so sorry, I feel responsible.


Histo's  Im going to go cry now..... lol

I can't make it Sunday I'm going to be working the Little Everglades Steeplechase up in Dade City... It's going to be atleast a 12 hour day for me.. but that means more money for frogs! or bills ..whatever


----------



## markpulawski

Steeplechase in the glades, now that's impressive. Just drove back from Miami yesterday, always wanted to pull off and do an air boat ride, someday I will....of course will have to have my boys on board when i do.


----------



## Lilypad87

Im going to the expo in tampa so i hope i see some of you guys there 3/6, ive really been wanting to find some frogs for my new tank but no luck so far  what is tropiflora exactly?


----------



## markpulawski

Lilypad87 said:


> Im going to the expo in tampa so i hope i see some of you guys there 3/6, ive really been wanting to find some frogs for my new tank but no luck so far  what is tropiflora exactly?


Bromiliad heaven...the mecca.


----------



## Ryan

Always up for a meet ups. We had two decent ones a couple years ago. I was just wondering if there has been any lately.


----------



## kamazza

Hey all, I will be going to the Tampa show on the 8th. Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Lilypad87

cool sounds like we might have a good group of froggers there  so when exactly is tropiflora?


----------



## Link3898

> lots of reasonable Histo's and Lehmanni were available.....



man.... ive never seen these guys offered anywhere, for some reason i was thinking they wernt legal or imported or something.....

son of a toad..... i wish i was there now LOL


seriously though... ive been wondering about lehmanni forever.... does anyone know if they are available somewhere that will ship and about how much was each frog? i am guessin pretty high end....


----------



## Paul G

Jerm said:


> Hey guys, I will probably have a table this fall at the Repticon in Orlando. The Orlando F.I.R.E. show will be in a new location this year also. It would be great to have more dart vendors at that show. I didn't see any at the Orlando repticon in February.


I'm so glad for a PDF breeder to be at Repticon Orlando....that will be awsome. I didn't see a single PDF at the entire February show. Where is the F.I.R.E. show moving to?

I wish somebody knew what happened to Kris Dietz/Dendroid Darts. 




markpulawski said:


> lots of reasonable Histo's and Lehmanni were available....


This has to be a joke right?


----------



## markpulawski

si' a joke


----------



## Philsuma

I'm down in Ft Lauderdale. Seems there is a "thinning" of the hobbyist herd as one goes south in Florida....

I don't know what happened to Kris Deitz either. I saw him 2 years ago when he was selling his collection. He did end up selling all his animals to Chris Dulany (umbrasprite) on DB. Maybe he moved back to Lancaster PA?

Here's the link to the "All Florida group" again for those who haven't signed up...

Dendroboard

And remember....Florida RULES for frogs, and animals for that matter, because....

WE have all the cool plants!


----------



## beachbabe18509

Lilypad87 said:


> cool sounds like we might have a good group of froggers there  so when exactly is tropiflora?


I believe the Spring festival is April 3rd-5th, went to the fall festival and it was amazing, unfortunatly didn't pick up too many plants....


----------



## Lilypad87

Yea kris was really cool i bought my first frogs (azeurus and tinctorius "patricia") from him, there was another guy in winter haven that bred a lot of pdfs, i just talkd to him yesterday and he got rid of his collection too. Just wait til i finish school in december lol i will really start working on my collection then


----------



## Jerm

gothaicus said:


> I didn't see a single PDF at the entire February show. Where is the F.I.R.E. show moving to?


I know, I went to the Feb. show hoping to see some darts too. That is why I am excited about trying to get a table there this fall, just wish there were some other bloodlines there also. I am going to talk to Marcus at SNDF and see if he is going to do the FIRE show anymore, I might try to do that show also but I would need more inventory for it to be worth it. I forgot where it is moving to but I have a herpetological society meeting tomorrow night and the president of the society is also the director of the F.I.R.E. show (Shawn Heflick)that is why I know that it is being relocated. I will ask him and post it here when I find out. Is there anyone interested in going in together on a table at any of the shows? I am going to be in Tampa this weekend so I might make it the show. What day will you guys be there for whoever is going?


----------



## beachbabe18509

If I can go (and I'm going to ask my boss when I go in this week if i can get off early to go) I'll be going Saturday... So we'll se what happens, but since I'm already asking for Friday off who knows...


----------



## RachelRiot

I will definitely be at the show on Saturday.


----------



## Jerm

Lilypad87 said:


> Im going to the expo in tampa so i hope i see some of you guys there 3/6


What show is this weekend in Tampa? I can't find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## beachbabe18509

Gila Productions Tampa Reptile Mania Exhibitors March 7 & 8


----------



## Jerm

beachbabe18509 said:


> Gila Productions Tampa Reptile Mania Exhibitors March 7 & 8


Thanks! I am going to try to go on Saturday. How do you guys find each other at the shows?


----------



## Philsuma

Since I only have 1 foot in SoFL and the other foot still here in dreary PA......

Can someone give a brief synopsis or any kind of a ranking of all the Florida shows. I realize Daytona is the biggest. I remember going to the very first one Wayne started when it was in Orlando.....good times.

I take it most of the shows are central, like Tampa, Orlando and Daytona.

I would think SoFl / Miami would have a really good show due to all the importers.


----------



## Philsuma

Jerm said:


> How do you guys find each other at the shows?


Dendroboard T Shirts.

Baseball hat color / description.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I've only been too the Orlando Repticon Shows and a couple Tampa shows, and the tampa shows tend to have more darts as apposed to the Orlando ones...


----------



## Philsuma

beachbabe18509 said:


> I've only been too the Orlando Repticon Shows and a couple Tampa shows, and the tampa shows tend to have more darts as apposed to the Orlando ones...


I heard that as well....Tampa beats Orlando for darts.


----------



## Jerm

There used to be a Repticon in Clearwater but it hasn't been around for a few years. Repticon has a show in Orlando, Tampa and Jacksonville, Orlando being the largest as of the last one in my opinion. I haven't seen many darts at Repticons. There used to be more darts at the Orlando shows but I don't think that they were selling so the people stopped making the trip. There is a show in Ft. Lauderdale and Ft. Meyers but i haven't been to those so I don't know who hosts them.


----------



## Frogtofall

Dang. I seem to be driving long distances on weekends these days. Looks like I may have to try and get out that way this weekend....


----------



## beachbabe18509

Well Antone if you decide to make the drive... I have an order I have been putting off placing...


----------



## Frogtofall

beachbabe18509 said:


> Well Antone if you decide to make the drive... I have an order I have been putting off placing...


Hehe!  Just let me know. I don't mind hand delivery!


----------



## Paul G

Jerm said:


> I know, I went to the Feb. show hoping to see some darts too. That is why I am excited about trying to get a table there this fall, just wish there were some other bloodlines there also. I am going to talk to Marcus at SNDF and see if he is going to do the FIRE show anymore, I might try to do that show also but I would need more inventory for it to be worth it. I forgot where it is moving to but I have a herpetological society meeting tomorrow night and the president of the society is also the director of the F.I.R.E. show (Shawn Heflick)that is why I know that it is being relocated. I will ask him and post it here when I find out. Is there anyone interested in going in together on a table at any of the shows?


Do you think Marcus would ever do a Orlando Repticon?....or is there just too little interest?
I was thinking about joining the Central Florida Herpetological Society but I didn't know if it was very amphibian friendly or not.
I've heard all these rumors that Shawn Heflick is the person who brought in _Cruziohyla calcarifer_ or _Cruziohyla craspedopus_ and sold them on Kingsnake for awhile. Just curious.
I would love to share a table down the road when I have some breeding action going on but I think thats awhile from now. lol


----------



## Jerm

gothaicus said:


> Do you think Marcus would ever do a Orlando Repticon?....or is there just too little interest?
> I was thinking about joining the Central Florida Herpetological Society but I didn't know if it was very amphibian friendly or not.
> I've heard all these rumors that Shawn Heflick is the person who brought in _Cruziohyla calcarifer_ or _Cruziohyla craspedopus_ and sold them on Kingsnake for awhile. Just curious.
> I would love to share a table down the road when I have some breeding action going on but I think thats awhile from now. lol


Not likely for Marcus to do a Repticon. He barely did the FIRE show and he hadn't made enough recently for it to be worth him coming up for that one anymore. I am going to discuss maybe doing a show for him down the road. There is a CFHS meeting tonight if you are interested in checking it out. Im really the only dart guy there that I know of. It can be interesting, tonight Wayne Hill is the guest speaker. Here is a link to their site: Central Florida Herpetological Society . We need more frog people there. I will ask Shawn if he has offered those frogs, Im not sure.


----------



## beachbabe18509

Well for anyone here who hasn't yet Philsuma has been kind enough to start our own Florida frogger group... So you should all join! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/all-florida-dendrobatid-society.html

I'll be finding out about the show either tomorrow or thursday, Im sure if I ask my boss will let me, I just feel bad for asking because well I just do... We probably should figure out some way to identify each other at the show, figure out a good time ect.... Im pretty excited since I just made some extra money.. That means I can afford more plants and frogs!!!


----------



## RachelRiot

I will be there and I have pink streaks in my hair. Thats the easiest way to notice me.


----------



## Philsuma

Yeah......pretty hard to miss you two girls


----------



## RachelRiot

Philsuma said:


> Yeah......pretty hard to miss you two girls


 Please come up to me if you see me.


----------



## Lilypad87

i guess i should be kinda easy to spot i just cut my hair really short, and ill wear one of my ac-dc shirts probably


----------



## Jerm

gothaicus said:


> I was thinking about joining the Central Florida Herpetological Society but I didn't know if it was very amphibian friendly or not.
> I've heard all these rumors that Shawn Heflick is the person who brought in _Cruziohyla calcarifer_ or _Cruziohyla craspedopus_ and sold them on Kingsnake for awhile. Just curious.


Unfortunately Shawn wasn't at the meeting last night so I didn't get the chance to ask him about the frogs. Wayne Hill did a great talk on the Galapagos Islands though. It turns out that I am the guest speaker for next months meeting. Im doing a talk on Keeping chameleons, you should join. I will probably do a dart frog talk down the road.

What time is everyone going to be at the show Saturday? I probably won't get there until the afternoon, might be late. I have to be in Clearwater by noon, then going to the show after. Has anyone on here volunteered at Croc Encounters? I used to volunteer there when I lived in Tampa a couple of years ago. Just curious. They will be at that show.


----------



## kamazza

anyone going to the tampa show on sunday? i work saturday 

btw quick question...i have my azureus pair in an 18 exo and i want another frog but i dont have the tank space ( parents wont let me or i have to start paying towards the electric bill, lol), my pair get along great and court frequently, but no eggs...darn snail i think, gotta get him out of there! anyways, in your opinion everyone, could i get another male and have a trio? or should i leave them be?


----------



## beachbabe18509

kamazza said:


> anyone going to the tampa show on sunday? i work saturday
> 
> btw quick question...i have my azureus pair in an 18 exo and i want another frog but i dont have the tank space ( parents wont let me or i have to start paying towards the electric bill, lol), my pair get along great and court frequently, but no eggs...darn snail i think, gotta get him out of there! anyways, in your opinion everyone, could i get another male and have a trio? or should i leave them be?


I would just leave them be... you know the old saying 2 is company but 3's a crowd


I'll probably be getting to the show around 2-3 on Saturday, and I'll have a big beachy looking tote thing as a purse... and my avatar is me... So yeah, come say hi if you see me!

I'll try to wear an orange shirt or something as well


----------



## Frogtofall

Hmmmm... I guess I'll wear my bright orange Bears hat and bluejeans and t-shirt. I'm 6'0, 155lbs so I'll be the goofy looking lean guy walking around.

Anyone here have Blackberries? We could get on each others BB Messenger list.


----------



## Jerm

kamazza said:


> anyone going to the tampa show on sunday? i work saturday
> 
> btw quick question...i have my azureus pair in an 18 exo and i want another frog but i dont have the tank space ( parents wont let me or i have to start paying towards the electric bill, lol), my pair get along great and court frequently, but no eggs...darn snail i think, gotta get him out of there! anyways, in your opinion everyone, could i get another male and have a trio? or should i leave them be?


By adding an additional male you are risking messing up something that is going good. I have some of my darts as 2 males to one female but I added both males at the same time. That tank doesn't seem large enough for 3 adult azureus since they are one of the larger tincts. I would say don't risk it. You pair might just be young and need some practice. Give them time.



beachbabe18509 said:


> I'll probably be getting to the show around 2-3 on Saturday, and I'll have a big beachy looking tote thing as a purse... and my avatar is me... So yeah, come say hi if you see me!


I will probably be there around that time also. I don't know what I will be wearing, probably board shorts and a t-shirt. Here is a fabulous pic of me since you guys probably don't have any idea what I look like:









Well, I've had a haircut since then:









Im 6'3" 190lbs

does anyone want to exchange cell numbers to find each other?


----------



## Frogtofall

Oh yeah, this is what I looks like. Excuse the crappy cell phone pic....


----------



## kamazza

i guess ill leave them be, besides i think i saw the female eat an egg today...grrr! oh well shell get the hang of it...

heres a pic of me with straight hair, which i never do but my face hasnt changed, and dont be afraid to say hi sunday if you see me


----------



## RachelRiot

This is what I look like. My husband will be with me. I will be wearing jeans and a Bouncing Souls tshirt (it says it big on my shirt). My cell number is 420-3931 (you all should know the area code). Feel free to text or call. I am hoping to get there early but that usually means noon for us.


----------



## RachelRiot

lol it scrunched up my picture.


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> Right down the road my man, beer steaks and the pool is right outside the frog room....the little teeny tiny frog room...
> Bring me a basement!



hey my parents live in SRQ ill have to come down in april when Shawn comes down.

Beers all around!


----------



## tarbo96

I will be there Saturday also, anyone have frogs to sell?


Bill


----------



## tarbo96

or does anyone need any used exo-terras?


Bill


----------



## kamazza

what size(s) do you have Bill?


----------



## Lilypad87

yea i would be interested if you have any exoterras leftover


----------



## tarbo96

I have 2 12x12x18, 2 12x12x12, and 1 small ?. Looking for trades or sell. Most already have background, but you could rip out and start again if you so desire.


Bill


----------



## tarbo96

If Antone is not coming I could also bring some broms from TRopiflora.


----------



## Frogtofall

Did this thread become a classified section? 

I'll be there but I'm not going to be a parking lot seller. If someone needs plants, email me and I'll drop them off to you. I'm not gonna pop my trunk with plants to pick and chose from. Hah.


----------



## markpulawski

I will be the one with 2 pierced nipples...


----------



## tarbo96

Well, I will if anyone needs something special. Mark....truly disturbing.


----------



## Lilypad87

WOOW too much info lol...Well ill look forward to seeing you guys on sat then, ill be there around 2 or so. i convinced my little brother to go too but he isnt big on animals like me, maybe he will see something he likes there.


----------



## beachbabe18509

markpulawski said:


> I will be the one with 2 pierced nipples...


LOL.... I seriously have been laughing about that for atleast a minute now.....

Antone it wont let me pm you.... I need plants darn it!!!


----------



## Jerm

beachbabe18509 said:


> Antone it wont let me pm you.... I need plants darn it!!!


How can you need more plants? You live in Plant city.


----------



## beachbabe18509

Jerm said:


> How can you need more plants? You live in Plant city.


By Plant City, what they really mean is "Strawberry Plant City" and I don't believe they would do well in a viv... hhmmmm


----------



## Jerm

beachbabe18509 said:


> By Plant City, what they really mean is "Strawberry Plant City" and I don't believe they would do well in a viv... hhmmmm


I know, haha! How was the Strawberry Festival this year. I went when I lived in Tampa a couple of years ago. I love strawberrys.


----------



## RachelRiot

Jerm said:


> I know, haha! How was the Strawberry Festival this year. I went when I lived in Tampa a couple of years ago. I love strawberrys.


Thats the only reason to go to the strawberry festival. I like the fair better to go look at stuff (i dont do the rides). I drive out to Plant City every other week to buy locally grown organic fruits and veggies for my family.


----------



## RachelRiot

markpulawski said:


> I will be the one with 2 pierced nipples...


Ha ha ha! So do I really have to walk around and ask people to pull up their shirts so I can see if their nipples are pierced to find you or are you gonna cut little nipple holes in your shirt so you can easily be spotted?


----------



## beachbabe18509

Jerm said:


> I know, haha! How was the Strawberry Festival this year. I went when I lived in Tampa a couple of years ago. I love strawberrys.


I haven't been yet actually ..... Supposed to go Saturday night with my mom, she gets free tickets, and I'm cheap... But I really want my strawberry shortcake, and milkshake... Might need to go for a walk and steal some strawberries now....


----------



## Lilypad87

Not trying to make this a classifieds, but would any of you guys have a couple extra producing ff cultures i can buy at the show? i have all of the ff supplies but no ff. I know last show one vendor sold them but just in case if anyone has 2-4 they can spare i would appreciate it


----------



## Frogtofall

beachbabe18509 said:


> LOL.... I seriously have been laughing about that for atleast a minute now.....
> 
> Antone it wont let me pm you.... I need plants darn it!!!


Sorry Amanda. I have PMs turned off. I much prefer emails. You can email me by clicking on my name just like you would a PM but instead there's an email option there.

Mark, I am requesting that you wear a shirt with the pecs cut out so we can easily ID you.


----------



## markpulawski

Unfortunately I will not get back from Vegas until after the show ends on Saturday, I would like to cruise up Sunday ....anyone going to be there then? Yes I know the steeplechase, I remember AJ was selling a really sweet viv there a few years ago, would love to run into one of those again. Somebody post everything so I can figure out Saturday night if it is worth driving up to.
For those interested I will be wearing a t-shirt cut very high....very high...


----------



## Jerm

Lilypad87 said:


> Not trying to make this a classifieds, but would any of you guys have a couple extra producing ff cultures i can buy at the show? i have all of the ff supplies but no ff. I know last show one vendor sold them but just in case if anyone has 2-4 they can spare i would appreciate it


Mike usually has ff's at his table (FL Chams) and I will be talking to him later today. I will ask him if he is going to have them this time. I live right down the road from Darick who owns Flyculture.com and i might be able to pick up a couple from him but it is short notice. What size/ type are you looking for?


----------



## beachbabe18509

LOL Mark you absolutely crack me up! Im at work and busted out laughing, and had to explain the scenario to my boss because she was looking at me oddly then she almost choked on her lunch because it got her laughing....


----------



## tarbo96

underthe canopy will have flies and eds fly meat is suppose to be there.


----------



## Philsuma

Ed's is flying (meat) in for this show?....Whoa....must be a big draw.....

I'll be up in PA for this one...but back down soon enough and I'll run into y'all at the next one.


----------



## Lilypad87

ok hopefully then there will be a good ff supply, i would just hate to want to buy frogs and have no ff ready :/ Also i must say i am glad i will be missing the high tshirt on sunday mark lol


----------



## Jerm

gothaicus said:


> Where is the F.I.R.E. show moving to?


I asked Shawn today where the F.I.R.Expo in Orlando was moving to this year: Osceola Heritage Park on SRT 192. This is a different convention center, not too far from the old location.


----------



## Paul G

Jerm said:


> Not likely for Marcus to do a Repticon. He barely did the FIRE show and he hadn't made enough recently for it to be worth him coming up for that one anymore. I am going to discuss maybe doing a show for him down the road. There is a CFHS meeting tonight if you are interested in checking it out. Im really the only dart guy there that I know of. It can be interesting, tonight Wayne Hill is the guest speaker. Here is a link to their site: Central Florida Herpetological Society . We need more frog people there. I will ask Shawn if he has offered those frogs, Im not sure.





Jerm said:


> Unfortunately Shawn wasn't at the meeting last night so I didn't get the chance to ask him about the frogs. Wayne Hill did a great talk on the Galapagos Islands though. It turns out that I am the guest speaker for next months meeting. Im doing a talk on Keeping chameleons, you should join. I will probably do a dart frog talk down the road.


I'm in the process of moving right now but after I get all settled I will probably join.
That would be awesome if at least Marcus will do F.I.R.E. this year but if not I understand.
Does Bill Schwinn ever do F.I.R.E. or Repticon Orlando?



Jerm said:


> I live right down the road from Darick who owns Flyculture.com....


Flyculture.com is located In Orlando? I had no idea.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I have a feeling today is going to go by really slow until I get out of work.. I just can't wait to get to the show! Im excited to finally get to meet some of you! and perhaps pick up some more frogs of course... and driftwood I really need some nice driftwood...

P.S. I realized my shirt is actually more pink than orange.... but it's got both colors in there... Hmm jean shorts... pony tail.. ect.


----------



## RachelRiot

My hair is up today but I wont be that hard to spot. I will have on a Misfits shirt (giant skull on the front and Misfits written on back) blue jeans and my husband and daughter will be with me. My daughter will be in a Jeep stroller (to keep her from touching everything). We are going to start getting ready to go soon. Hope to meet some of you today.  See you there!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Well I'm here right now!  just met lillpad and his bro. Come one come all!


----------



## tarbo96

If/when you go, go see Tom and his wife at Under the canopy. Great people. They have some great pumilio for cheap. They also have some beautiful/cheap terriblis. and tricolors behind the counter. Really nice people that have been at this for a long time.

Bill


----------



## beachbabe18509

Just got back it was really nice getting to meet some fellow dendroboarder's, got a couple more green and black to accompany the ones I have when they move to their bigger tank.

I think there were 3 or 4 people selling Darts there Saw someone with mantellas as well Overall a good experience, especially since I got my plants for my 20XH , once again thanks Antone... 

glad I only brought so much money or I have a feeling I would have left with quite a few more critters...


----------



## RachelRiot

Well I just got home. I got a few things including some live moss and stuff for my tank and I also got 5 RETF from Bill. *Thanks a million Bill. I love them so much!*

Here are a few pics I took while we were there. 

Want to know what a $23,000 snake looks like?









Our daughter




































I didnt see a name of this kind of snake but I want one so bad. She is beautiful.



























Tegu Monitor


----------



## markpulawski

I will have a chain connecting my 2 NR's with a charm hanging from it that says.....
"love machine"....come up and say hello.
Any nice terraria there or terrarium display's?


----------



## tarbo96

Not really. I was thinking of doing the May Repticon show with some smaller vivs and plants. I bought a really nice set of solarte pumilio, anyone work with them yet? My female laid eggs in the deli cup. Now I have to hope I have a male. 


Bill


----------



## tarbo96

I mean El Dorado, not solarte.


----------



## kamazza

darnet! i wanted to get a solarte or el dorado pair but all they had was males!! what a great show considering the economy. I just got two juvenile citronellas, each from a different vendor (one was Bill), possibly a pair but that just a wild guess based on body type. hopefully im lucky. they are adorable!

btw that tortoise was doing a fine job of collecting donations, he was so cute!


----------



## tarbo96

They were a great price, I bought two el dorado yesterday and went back today and one at the show was calling so I grabbed him too. Already have eggs and alot of calling. Right now I have a 1.1.1, I have eggs and I saw and heard calling, not sure what the third is but I might pull it and sell it.



Bill


----------



## beachbabe18509

That is awesome!


----------



## Jerm

gothaicus said:


> That would be awesome if at least Marcus will do F.I.R.E. this year but if not I understand.
> Does Bill Schwinn ever do F.I.R.E. or Repticon Orlando?


No, Bill doesn't normally do the F.I.R.E. show. Ill ask Marcus if he will be there this year.





gothaicus said:


> Flyculture.com is located In Orlando? I had no idea.


Yup.


----------



## Philsuma

Can someone post a short review of the show?

Important info:

Approx number of vendors and especially dart vendors.
Species available
Any unusual or rare herps
Was it well attended
Building / venue. Was it crowded, no room to walk? 
Admission fee
Available feeder insects other than crickets...or crix
Plants / Broms 

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## tarbo96

It was the typical Florida show, I would guess around 50 plus vendors, mostly snakes.
There was two actual dart vendors and another table or two that had a few darts. You had the standard tincs, auratus, luecs, azureus, one vendor had some misc pumilio, terriblis, and some tricolors.

Not sure what you mean by unusual herps but more than the typical pet store, LOTS of specialty snakes.

It was at the fairgrounds lots of room and descent traffic but that doesnt always translate to sales. One frog vendor almost sold out of their stock. No plants, I hope to start to vend plants and terrarium supplies at a couple shows.

One person was selling ff, and another had a large cricket booth(they usually only allow one cricket vendor, via a contract).

Price was 8 one day ticket, 14 for two days.


----------



## Frogtofall

tarbo96 said:


> It was the typical Florida show, I would guess around 50 plus vendors, mostly snakes.
> There was two actual dart vendors and another table or two that had a few darts. You had the standard tincs, auratus, luecs, azureus, one vendor had some misc pumilio, terriblis, and some tricolors.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by unusual herps but more than the typical pet store, LOTS of specialty snakes.
> 
> It was at the fairgrounds lots of room and descent traffic but that doesnt always translate to sales. One frog vendor almost sold out of their stock. No plants, I hope to start to vend plants and terrarium supplies at a couple shows.
> 
> One person was selling ff, and another had a large cricket booth(they usually only allow one cricket vendor, via a contract).
> 
> Price was 8 one day ticket, 14 for two days.


Damn... Ditto 100% Its like you took every single word from my mouth. Even the plant selling thing!


----------



## tarbo96

Cool..let me know what shows you are looking at.


----------



## Philsuma

Great review thanks!

You are dead on about foot traffic not translating to sales.

I have been going to the Hamburg PA Reptile show for over 12 years now. That show is arguably the largest and most diverse show on the entire east coast. It suceeds by providing the "triple threat":

1.ANY WC animal. This may seem basic, but you would not believe that amount of shows that are insisting on CB or FR with documentation.

2.HOTS...or HOTZ for you text crowdz....

3. Baby turtles, i.e under 4" in carapace size. There is still a federal law on the books ref this but somehow a loophole has recently been provided for such turtles to be sold for "scientific or educational purposes" only.....

Hamburg is constantly sold out for vendor space and they routinely have @ 300 vendors...my guess. BTW Hamburg has no plants...no Broms and def no small viv plants.

I remember attending the FIRST EVER National Reptile Breeders conference in Orlando when Wayne was first starting it.....still have the t-shirt, at least part of it.

I have not been back to it since it moved to Daytona. Since I am relocating to Ft Lauderdale....I'm hoping it has become as big as Hamburg.

P.S...Did the first show allow Hots? I don't think it did, BUT the amount of hotel room sales that weekend was insane. Gaboons in bathrooms ect.....good times.


----------



## kamazza

I agree, thats pretty much how it was. There was a lot more salamanders and newts than I've ever seen before too.


----------



## Jerm

I didn't make it to the show on Saturday but I went on Sunday. It didn't seem near as busy as it was in past years.


----------



## markpulawski

Went by Tropiflora today to pick up some cork bark, also got some really cool Cyprus knees (which I thought were illegal) for a fish tank I am setting up. Their open house is the first weekend in April, tthey have a get $5 off any purchase of $25, I will have abunch of these cupons so anyone attending let me know and I will make sure you get one.
They have really cool drift wood stumps there but most are too big for terrariums, as usual lots of amazing plants. Hopefully some of you can make it and then cruise by and check out my meager collection.


----------



## Jerm

Sorry guys I forgot to mention that Leu Gardens was having their annual plant sale last weekend. Tropiflora was there and a lot of other brom and orchid sellers. I live a few blocks from it and picked up a lot of stuff over the weekend. I introduced myself to a tillandsia dealer and spoke to them about getting a table at a reptile show like Repticon this October. How many of you guys would like to see more tillandsia and brom and maybe orchid dealers at the reptile shows? I think it would be a great idea, and I might get a table with them. I said before that I was going to speak at the next CF herp society meeting but i had to cancel it since I have a graduation the same day, so I am going to try to do it in May if anyone had planned on going. Here are some of what I picked up at the plant sale:


----------



## dom

dang i wish i would have know that  looks like you got some nice plants.. i think im going down next week to tropifloras sale should be sweet.


----------



## beachbabe18509

I may go down to the show next sunday, need some "fill in" plants for my 10 vert, as well as some plants for around my house, since I finally am getting my garden back up and running since the horses decided to destoy it.


----------



## Frogtofall

I went to the Orlando Leu Gardens show. IMO there wasn't anything there worth buying but I'm picky and I often find that most plant shows hardly ever have anything I want!  Glad to see someone found it entertaining. I may have to vend there next year with some off the wall stuff.

I may be at the T'flora sale, possibly working. Gotta see if they need me but at the very least, I'll go and eat food and goof around.


----------



## markpulawski

Antone you should be vending there, spreading the vivarium word... 
I will likely go late Saturday or if a few froggers figure Sunday is the day I am in. There is an online coupon for $25 and $100 purchases.


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> Antone you should be vending there, spreading the vivarium word...
> I will likely go late Saturday or if a few froggers figure Sunday is the day I am in. There is an online coupon for $25 and $100 purchases.


ether way is good for me too.. 

i think beachbabe said she is going sunday.. cookout after too?????


----------



## dom

Frogtofall said:


> I went to the Orlando Leu Gardens show. IMO there wasn't anything there worth buying but I'm picky and I often find that most plant shows hardly ever have anything I want!  Glad to see someone found it entertaining. I may have to vend there next year with some off the wall stuff.
> 
> I may be at the T'flora sale, possibly working. Gotta see if they need me but at the very least, I'll go and eat food and goof around.


please please please vend.i need some good broms!


----------



## markpulawski

Dom this place will be loaded with broms, Tropiflora has a couple of football fields worth, anything you want size wise and probably color wise as well. There will be plenty of broms for a buck in some close out baskets as well, great choices on Friday with plenty left through Sunday. Let's get a list of who's going Sunday.


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> Dom this place will be loaded with broms, Tropiflora has a couple of football fields worth, anything you want size wise and probably color wise as well. There will be plenty of broms for a buck in some close out baskets as well, great choices on Friday with plenty left through Sunday. Let's get a list of who's going Sunday.



music to my ears!!


----------



## RachelRiot

I will definitely be going now. We will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Jerm

Is anyone on here going to the Manatee Repticon on April 18th?


----------



## beachbabe18509

I haven't been to the one in Manatee but I know I always leave the orlando one dissapointed so I doubt I'll go


----------



## RachelRiot

Jerm said:


> Is anyone on here going to the Manatee Repticon on April 18th?


I am possibly going. I will let you know closer to the date if we are.


----------



## Frogtofall

Does anyone think its worth it for Spring Valley Tropicals to vend at the Orlando Repticon in May? Has anyone here been? I'm thinking about doing but not sure what the demand for plants is at these kinds of places....


----------



## dom

Frogtofall said:


> Does anyone think its worth it for Spring Valley Tropicals to vend at the Orlando Repticon in May? Has anyone here been? I'm thinking about doing but not sure what the demand for plants is at these kinds of places....


there are about 2 or 3 people i know that live in orlando that have PDFs. as far as demand i wouldnt think there is, rarly do you see any amphibians here for shows and i think only like 2 plant vendors.. its not really that big  mostly snakes and um more snakes)

but if you do i swear on my life ill buy from you  you can never buy to many plants in my opinion


----------



## markpulawski

The only one I went tin Manatee was pretty weak, but if you don't have far to drive you can kill an hour. Not worth a lot of effort. I have no idea about Orlando but it is a lot bigger city than Bradentucky.


----------



## RachelRiot

I was told there is another show in Tampa coming up in a couple months. Pretty please come to that one. I will definitely guarantee a ton of sales from me.  It turns out I am not gonna make it out to Tropiflora this weekend.


----------



## markpulawski

RachelRiot said:


> I was told there is another show in Tampa coming up in a couple months. Pretty please come to that one. I will definitely guarantee a ton of sales from me.  It turns out I am not gonna make it out to Tropiflora this weekend.


...tease...weather here was crap today anyway


----------



## Lilypad87

i would love to make it, but im hopefully picking up a couple basti's this weekend! but if any of you guys that live close to me pick up some extra broms let me know i really could use some, im good on orchids tho


----------



## Frognut

I would love to take a long weekend in FL! It's not that far for me, drive fly whatever? And I would have to visit Tropiflora too. Please post some pics? I'm really into minitures, ferns, orchids, broms


----------

